# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  New Campus Corner Midrise

## HangryHippo

A very exciting proposal for Campus Corner (article and picture from Mack Burke's article in the Norman Transcript):

http://www.normantranscript.com/news...f57509606.html

5955d20e159bb.image.jpg

----------


## Martin

i couldn't place debarr, so i looked it up... this will be pretty great if it happens.

----------


## LocoAko

Fantastic. We need more developments like this (though I had to smile at the Transcript article, which referred to the 6-story building as a "high-rise").

----------


## Pete

It's amazing to me it's taken this long for the area around Campus Corner to take off.

Such a great spot and relatively under developed.

----------


## HangryHippo

There were some additional renderings posted on the architect's Facebook page and they look great as well.  I really hope this project succeeds.

----------


## mugofbeer

I have concerns that, as an office building, it will just stoke the traditional fears in Norman of traffic problems.  I can see for 10-15 minutes after 5, there may be a rush to leave, but the building isn't big enough to cause much more of an impact than that.  Personally, I would love to see a condo type mid-rise built.  I'd love to invest in some.

----------


## HangryHippo

> I have concerns that, as an office building, it will just stoke the traditional fears in Norman of traffic problems.  I can see for 10-15 minutes after 5, there may be a rush to leave, but the building isn't big enough to cause much more of an impact than that.  Personally, I would love to see a condo type mid-rise built.  I'd love to invest in some.


I mean no disrespect, but 10-15 minutes after 5 is hardly anything.  I'm with you about condos though.  I'd love to invest in some.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Just strolling through not mentioning my definition of a mid-rise. 

This will be a nice addition to the area!

----------


## Pete

From https://www.facebook.com/TheMcKinney...hipArchitects/ :

----------


## mugofbeer

> I mean no disrespect, but 10-15 minutes after 5 is hardly anything.  I'm with you about condos though.  I'd love to invest in some.


I'm in full agreement with you.   Its the segment of Norman residents who want to keep it looking like a small town that concerns me.

----------


## Bunty

Hopefully, the multi level garage won't be a God awful eyesore.  That how they design such garages near the OSU campus.

----------


## BG918

This looks great.  So this replaces Campus Market and the small retail strip and parking lot to the north?

----------


## HangryHippo

> This looks great.  So this replaces Campus Market and the small retail strip and parking lot to the north?


That's my understanding.

----------


## OUman

Looks pretty cool. I'm wondering though is this purely for office space with retail on the ground level?

And if you read the article, it states the Campus Corner Market will likely be a tenant on the ground level.

----------


## HillcountrySooner

Living in Fort Worth, I wish someone would build a retirement community in Norman. I think some of us out of state Sooner fans wouldn't mind retiring in Norman.

----------


## tsou89

Retirement in Norman is a definite possibility for me. Live in Edmond now and don't love it. Don't hate it either but prefer Norman.

----------


## HangryHippo

I've exceeded my free articles in the Norman Transcript, but does anyone remember when this is supposed to start construction?

----------


## ChargerAg

Article says the goal is to start after the 2018 football season.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Article says the goal is to start after the 2018 football season.


Thanks Charger.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> I've exceeded my free articles in the Norman Transcript, but does anyone remember when this is supposed to start construction?


What do you mean? If you ran out of free site access you should want to subscribe!!! /s

(I hate when news sites do this. No one has subscribed because of a pay wall)

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Is this still on track?

----------


## HangryHippo

I drove by this weekend and there were no signs of activity, so for now, it's business as usual.

----------


## ChargerAg

> I drove by this weekend and there were no signs of activity, so for now, it's business as usual.


The article said they planned to start construction after the 2018 football season.     No idea if that is still the case.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Thank you for the update. Please keep this page update on any movements. I am excited for this area.

----------


## mugofbeer

Any idea of the cost of this building?

----------

